# What Will They Think Of Next!



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's a new one. Kind of pricey though.... Uncle Booger may make a buck or two with this idea









Bumper Dumper


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

That would be hilarious to drive up and see.







However, I don't think DW would see it the same way.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's a riot! dh loved it


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That's got to be a real eye opener on the freeway!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Why spend $59.95? There were some perfectly good bushes next to the truck.....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh My


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jeff Foxworthy would be proud......you might be


----------



## alpack (Apr 2, 2007)

Needs a privacy curtain. No matter how much you think you are alone in the woods, someone is usually watching when you do something









George


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Why do I think I'm gonna see one or two of those in use on our upcoming trip???








Ok, really, I'm trying to figure out how to explain to the DW that I need a receiver on the front of my truck now...cuz the back one is taken by the OB, and that looks like more elbow room than the toilet in the TT!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

mik0445 said:


> Why do I think I'm gonna see one or two of those in use on our upcoming trip???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see that - lol

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Or NOT







....LOL


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

wow...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And I thought I seen just about everything

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

All it needs is a seatbelt...would be the perfect seat for that pesky MIL on long trips









ok, forget the seatbelt


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

HootBob said:


> And I thought I seen just about everything
> 
> Don


and with that you do get to see just about everything.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

It would be worth the 60$ just to use a junker truck and trailer and stay at a higher class rv park. Oh could you see there faces when you pulled up and then you set up the toilet







May need a video camera rolling to cover everything including the security guard when you hand him a baggie filled (with warm refied beens) just before you are escorted out of the park


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> And I thought I seen just about everything
> 
> Don


and with that you do get to see just about everything.
[/quote]


----------

